# بعض الأخطاء التي نقع فيها



## النور الجديد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بعض الأخطاء التي نقع فيها

*** عدم غمس اللقمة فى الدم ومناولتها للشعب مرة واحدة (الجسد مع الدم) لأن السيد المسيح قال : " خذوا كلوا هذا جسدى وخذوا أشربوا هذا دمى " أى أن الأنجيل المقدس حدد التناول بمرتين بالجسد أولاً ثم بالدم ثانياً . 

*** عدم التزاحم والتسابق للتناول فى لحظات التناول المقدسة حيث قال الرسول : " مقدمين بعضكم بعضاً فى الكرامة " . 

*** يجب أن يكون التناول خارج الهيكل حيث ان قدس القداس لا يدخله إلا الكهنة وخدام المذبح فقط وبملابس الخدمة . 

*** ضرورة تناول كل الشمامسة الذين يلبسون ملابس الشموسية (الخدمة) سواء أكان خارج أو داخل الهيكل وكذلك العريف ولا يجوز مطلقا أن يلبس خادم التونية ولا يتناول لأنه غير مستعد .
 
*** عدم وضع الطبق الذى يحمل القربان بعد تقديم الحمل داخل الهيكل بل خارج الهيكل , ولا يجوز مطلقاً من أى واحد أن يدخل الهيكل ومعه أو فى يده أو فى جيبه قربانة لأنه لا يجوز أن يدخل الهيكل إلا قربانة واحدة هى التى توضع فوق المذبح لتقديم سر الإفخارستيا . 

*** عدم إلقاء أى تعليمات أو تنبيهات أثناء التناول .
 
*** قام البابا بالتنبيه على الآباء الكهنة بعدم تقسيم لقمة البركة (الآولوجية) فى طبق وتركها لأحد الشمامسة يوزعها على الحاضرين بل ينبغى على الكاهن أن يوزعها بنفسه حتى تكون فرصة جيده على الكاهن لأفتقاد شعبه ومعرفة الحاضر من الغائب . 

**** قال قداسة البابا بعدم جمع الأطباق داخل الكنيسة وأثناء القداس لأن هذا العمل فيه تعطيل للصلاة وصرف الذهن عن متابعة القداس وعدم أحترام للصلاة والأصوب أن تعلق صناديق العطاء على جدران الكنيسة . 

*** الصلاه فى أتجاه المذبح وليس الشرق والمذبح موضوع فى اتجاه الشرق ولا يجب أن يعطى أحد الشمامسة ظهره إلى المذبح ويصلى نحو الشرق بدليل إلتفاف الكهنة حول المذبح بغض النظر عن الشرق والغرب لأن الشرق ليس القاعدة وإنما المذبح . 

*** عدم السجود بعد التناول مباشرة إحتراما للجسد والدم . 

*** يجب أن يكون الشمامسة صوتاً واحداً أثناء المردات فى القداس أو التراتيل أو الألحان لا ينبغى لأحد أن يرفع صوته بين أصوات الباقيين . 

*** يجب أن يخلع الكاهن حذاءة قبل أن يبدأ الصلاة الطقسية أمام الهيكل . 

*** لا يجب أن يتكلم أى شخص فى الكنيسة ليعظ أو فى أى أجتماع ويقول بأسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس .. فى وجود أب كاهن أو أحد الأساقفة , الوضع السليم أن يبدأ أن يبدأ الأب الكاهن بالبركة ثم من يريد أن يتكلم فليتكلم .
 
*** لا يجب على أى شخص أن يطلب من الأب الكاهن أو الأسقف أن يدشن له صورة (أى يدهنها بالميرون المقدس ) ليحتفظ بها فى بيته والأصح مباركة الصورة بزيت عادى , لأن تدشين الصور بالميرون يكون فى وللكنائس فقط . 

*** تعودت بعض السيدات أن تقوم بتنظيف البيت وإعداد الكعك وغيرة فى أيام البصخة المقدسة قبل عيد القيامة المجيد وقد نبه قداسته أن هذه الأعمال تفقد هن الإستفادة الروحية من هذا الأسبوع المقدس . 

*** علم قداسة البابا شنودة الشعب القبطى أن النذر هو إتفاق بين الفرد والرب وللنذر شرطان :-  ​
الشرط الأول : - ينبغى التقيد بتنفيذهما الشرط الأول هو تنفيذ    الشرط بسرعة وعدم تأجيله أو التلكؤ فيه . 

الشرط الثانى :- تنفيذ النذر كما هو بحذافيره وعدم محاولة أستبداله بأى شئ آخر . ​

أما بالنسبة لنذر الرهبنة عند بعض الشباب هو تحويل النذر إلى صلاة لأنه : "أن لا تنذر خير من أن تنذر ولا تفى" .

*** كان رأى البابا لواضعى الألحان والترانيم أن تكون الموسيقى المصاحبة للترانيم موسيقى روحية تليق بالترنم ولا تكون موسيقى عالية أو شعبية أو يوجد لها مثيل من لأغان عالمية , والأعتناء بالكلمات من الناحية الروحية وخالية من التعاليم الخاطئة حتى تحقق التراتيل والألحان الفائدة المرجوة منها . 

*** لا يجوز أكل السمك يوم ألربعاء والجمعة على أعتبار ان هذين اليومين من الأصوام السيدية من الدرجة الأولى وقد أقر المجمع المقدس للكنيسة هذا القرار فى جلسته التى عقدها فى يوم 12 / 11 / 1990 م .

*** لا يجوز إقامة مراسيم الزواج فى يوم الرفاع " أى الليلة السابقة على الصوم مباشرة" وذلك إحتراماً لقدسية الصوم . 

*** أصدر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بإلغاء جنازة الأربعين والسنة وإستبداله بقداس إلهى وقد أصدر المجمع المقدس قرارا بهذا . 

*** ذكر قداسة البابا أنه من الخطأ عند كتابة نعى أحد الأشخاص ذكر عبارة : " أنتقل إلى الأمجاد السمائية " لأن الأمجاد السمائية لا ننالها إلا بعد القيامة العامة والأصح كتابة : " إنتقل إلى الفردوس .. أو إلى السماء .. أو إلى كورة الأحياء .. " ومن الخطأ كتابة كلمة " الفقيد " لأنهم ليسوا مفقودين إنما " منتقلين " أو " راحلين " . 

*** من الخطأ كتابة برقيات تعزية أو إعلانات تعزية بالصحف أو المجلات لتعزية الأب الأسقف أو المطران لوفاة قريب له - لأنه من المفروض أن الأب الأسقف أو المطران هو الذى يعزى الشعب وليس الشعب الذى يعزيه الأصح أن يعزوا أسرة الراحل .
 
*** أبطل قداسة البابا شنودة العادة الرديئه بأن يسير أطفال الملاجئ والجمعيات فى الجنازات وذلك إحتراماً لمشاعر الأطفال وحفاظاً على نفسيتهم وشخصيتهم من الضياع . 

*** لا يجوز ذكر أسم الرب يسوع أو السيدة العذراء مجرداً من الألقاب . 

*** لا يجوز إتباع الأمثال الشعبية الخاطئة فقد ذكر قداسة البابا المثل الذى يقول : " القرش الأبيض ينفع فى اليوم الأسود " وخطأ هذا المثل أن اليوم الأسود لا ينفع فيه إلا المعونة الإلهية وليس للمال القدرة على حل جميع المشاكل , كما أن هذا المثل يشجع الناس على عبادة المال . 

** وذكر قداسته أيضا أنه من الخطأ ان نقول " شاءت الأقدار " بل الأصح أن نقول " مشيئة الرب" لأنه لا يوجد شئ أسمه القدر يشارك الرب فى تدبير الكون . 

*** منع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث سيامة أى شماس (دياكون أو أرشيذياكون) يكون فى وظيفة ما لأنه يجب ان يكون مكرساً متفرغاً لخدمة الشماسية لأن القانون الكنسى يقول : " أيما أسقف أو قس أو شماس أشتغل بعمل من أعمال الدنيا فليقطع . 

*** ألغى قداسة البابا سيامة الكهنة وهم يلبسون ملابس علمانية , فلا بد من سيامة المتقدم للكهنوت شماسا أولا وحين يرسم شماسا يلبس الملابس السوداء التى بها يتقدم للسيامة كاهناً .
 
*** لا يجوز الإحتفال برجوع الكهنة الجدد من الدير بعد قضاء فترة الأربعين يوم خلوة كما أنه لا يليق أن يزفوه فى الكنيسة مع زوجته .. فالوضع السليم أن الكاهن الجديد قد عاد إلى شعبه وإلى كنيسته وإلى أبناءه الروحيين فليفرح به الكل وليس زوجته فقط , إن الكاهن الجديد قد أنتقل بالسيامة إلى مستوى اعلى . 

*** ألغى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الملاهى التى كانت تقام فى أعياد القديسين كما ألغى تسميتها موالد وقام بتنقية أجوائها بإذاعة الترانيم الروحية فإزداد إقبال الأقباط عليها للتبرك بالقديسين وزيادة قامتهم الروحية . 

*** إهتمام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بالأيقونات القبطية :- 
فى أيقونة العشاء الربانى يراعى عدم وجود يهوذا أثناء التناول فيكون عدد الحاضرين حول المسيح 11 تلميذا فقط 
ويراعى عدم وجود أطعمة أو أطباق على المائدة فقط خبزة واحدة وكأس واحد .
 
*** صورة يوحنا المعمدان هو الصورة التى تمثلة وهو يعمد السيد المسيح وليست أى صورة أخرى تمثلة ملاك أو شهيد لأن تعميده هو الشئ الوحيد الذى يميزه على سائر البشر وأسمه الذى يتصف به ومنه أخذ أسمه . 

*** صورة يوسف النجار يراعى أن تمثله شيخ وقور بلحية بيضاء وليس شاب . 

*** لا يجوز رسم صورة الآب تمثله شيخ بلحية كبيرة بيضاء والأبن شاب صغير بلحية سوداء إنها صورة أريوسية غير سليمة لاهوتيا . 

*** من الصور الخاطئة التى تكلم عنها قداسة البابا هى صورة القيامة وفيها الملاك يرفع الحجر لكى يخرج السيد المسيح من القبر .. إن الملاك لم يرفع الحجر لكى يخرج السيد المسيح من القبر , وإنما رفع الملاك الحجر لكى تبصر النسوة القبر فارغاً ويتأكدن من القيامة أما السيد المسيح فقد قام والقبر مغلق .​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيده جدا

الرب يباركك​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* سلام الرب معك*

*أخي kokoman مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات المفيده جدا​
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك​


 
* سلام الرب معك*

*أخي النهيسى مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرت مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (12 نوفمبر 2009)

اخطاء كثيرة بجد
مرسي عالموضوع الجميل
تحيتي​


----------



## ارووجة (12 نوفمبر 2009)

نقاط مهمة ومفيدة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*معلومات جديدة حلوة فعلا*

*شكرا لك على الموضوع*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جداااا يا النور الجديد

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> اخطاء كثيرة بجد
> 
> مرسي عالموضوع الجميل
> 
> تحيتي​


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أختي Bnota _ Zrta مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> نقاط مهمة ومفيدة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*سلام الرب معك*

*أختي ارووجة مشكوره لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *معلومات جديدة حلوة فعلا*​
> 
> 
> *شكرا لك على الموضوع*​


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي ابن الملك مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## النور الجديد (14 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا النور الجديد
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*سلام الرب معك*

*أخي كليمو مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام *

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يانور ربنا ينور حياتك  دايما بتنورنا بالمعلومات القيمة المفيدة


----------



## النور الجديد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> شكرا يانور ربنا ينور حياتك دايما بتنورنا بالمعلومات القيمة المفيدة


 

*سلام الرب معك*

*اختي بنت كلوج مشكورة لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الحب*

*النور الجديد*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (16 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ورائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------



## النور الجديد (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ورائع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​
> ويعوض تعب محبتك​
> ...


 
*سلام الرب معك

أخي *ava_kirolos_son *مشكور لمرورك العطر فقد انرتي مصفحتي*

*لك مني كل الاحترام *

*النور الجديد*​


----------

